# Dock lights 3/18



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Felt froggy so I went after work tonight for some dock light action. Was on the water at midnight thinking I was catching the tide just right the whole time, well, I guess I wasn't. First light was quiet, nothing going on at all. Casted away anyhow and managed a few shorts specks. Next light found another short speck, the next a keeper speck and a small striper, never caught one of those before so that was cool, fightin little joker! Last light caught three more short and one keeper speck. Did much better casting tonight and have lunch for tomorrow. Sorry, no pics but you've all seen a speck i'm sure.


----------

